# Brake caliper covers???



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi all any one got or no what these Brembo covers are like. Seems you have to glue them on?! Don't like the sound of that, don't fancy them coming off at speed  
Mite just paint them. 
Any thoughts pls.


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

Hi. I fitted mine- all round- over a year ago and I think they look pretty good, certainly better than painted calipers. I've not had any problems with them- even at 100+  . A fit and forget job.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

longodds said:


> Hi. I fitted mine- all round- over a year ago and I think they look pretty good, certainly better than painted calipers. I've not had any problems with them- even at 100+  . A fit and forget job.


How have they performed whilst overtaking at this speed? :lol:


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Oh nom nom. Better painted calipers than brembo covers [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Or fit some real brembo calipers


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I've never seen those stick on caliper covers look anything other than comedy. If you want impressive looking Brembo brakes, you're going to have to buy the real thing. 
Saying that, you can still make oem brakes look presentable with a lick of paint :


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Garth said:


> I've never seen those stick on caliper covers look anything other than comedy. If you want impressive looking Brembo brakes, you're going to have to buy the real thing.
> Saying that, you can still make oem brakes look presentable with a lick of paint :


As above can't think of anything more CHAV looking than stick on calliper


----------



## Dark Zero (Mar 10, 2016)

I've seen them more often than I would like on my side of the pond. Ironically I've seen them a few times on cars, like a Camaro, that the oem caliper is already a decent size or even stock Brembo. Funnier still, the ones with tiny rotors and the stick on caliper is much larger.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

When i worked in the motor trade a few years ago had a customer come in with an old Fiesta who wanted me to check his rear discs and pads. I had to politely explain that his Fiesta had drums on the back and had a set of terrible hub caps which tried to make it look like it had alloys and big discs, he was very disappointed when he left and i was in stitches as they clearly looked plastic and awful... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replys think I will go for the paint job at least I know then it ain't going to come off at 70+ lol, any one recommended decent paint?


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Stick on caliper covers? For the love of all that is holy, NO!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ozzytheblackcat said:


> Thanks for the replys think I will go for the paint job at least I know then it ain't going to come off at 70+ lol, any one recommended decent paint?


I've been using Japlac enamel to paint my calipers for over 20years only problem is they no longer do red, if your wanting red any good enamel paint will be fine


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for that mate. I've done my calipers on another car think I used folitech ( wrong spelling prob) just wondered if there was any other decent makes out there in tinternet land


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ozzytheblackcat said:


> Thanks for that mate. I've done my calipers on another car think I used folitech ( wrong spelling prob) just wondered if there was any other decent makes out there in tinternet land


I find the enamels easier to use and cheaper than the kits but just as hard wearing


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

The feeling of shame can sometimes be a very heavy burden to carry, but the decision to spend £6 or £600 on a £1500 car aint.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

longodds said:


> The feeling of shame can sometimes be a very heavy burden to carry, but the decision to spend £6 or £600 on a £1500 car aint.


Any pictures... Just curious how these look, certainly not entertaining the idea personally but your comment in defence is a fair one. Personally I would have just not bothered and spent the money saved on a Subway meal deal. :lol:


----------



## Elsomrstt (May 7, 2015)

I'm in the process of putting Brembo calipers on the front, got the paint from E-bay uk around £15 comes in small paint pot enough to do four calipers they say also you get a can cleaning spray.
They have a range of colours
Good luck


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Elsomrstt said:


> I'm in the process of putting Brembo calipers on the front, got the paint from E-bay uk around £15 comes in small paint pot enough to do four calipers they say also you get a can cleaning spray.
> They have a range of colours
> Good luck


I bought one of these kits, mine is an e-tec kit. They say there is enough paint for 4 calipers, there is probably enough to do 4 calipers 100 times! I painted all 4 calipers with 2 coats, plus the hub of the discs and barely made it look like i had used any paint out of the tin. It is a good kit and comes with a brush as well. I went for silver


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

longodds said:


> The feeling of shame can sometimes be a very heavy burden to carry, but the decision to spend £6 or £600 on a £1500 car aint.


Cost of the car has nothing to do with cost of upgrades. If you don't want any increase in performance, keep the $6 and don't look like a clown.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

CollecTTor said:


> Cost of the car has nothing to do with cost of upgrades. If you don't want any increase in performance, keep the $6 and don't look like a clown.


Worth reading,definitely his area of expertise.


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Halfords do caliper paint in an assortment of colours


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

3TT3 said:


> CollecTTor said:
> 
> 
> > Cost of the car has nothing to do with cost of upgrades. If you don't want any increase in performance, keep the $6 and don't look like a clown.
> ...


You're right, I make sure my car doesn't look like some ricer Autozone special. I'd never put an ugly metallic wrap or oversized tall and skinny wheels on a timeless sports car like a TT, much less put on caliper covers. I prefer the OEM look, OEM wheels, OEM Votex kit, etc but to each his own. :wink:


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

CollecTTor said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> > CollecTTor said:
> ...


 Do you happen to prefer stay-press trousers and Hush Puppies? Just sizing you up.

Please don't blame me for my pride and joy having oversized, tall and skinny wheels- they were fitted when I bought it guv- honest. I do like 99.5% (I made the figure up for the pedantic) of the OEM TT, but..... I don't like the boot spoiler, which after all was an Audi afterthought, as I think it spoils the lines of the rear end. I don't like the standard front valance because I think it looks too tame and I don't like the range of standard wheels..... just because I don't, but I do think quality Chinese fake Brembo caliper covers should have been fitted to all pre 2006 Mk1 TT's as standard..... just because I do.

What's wrong with clowns anyway?


----------

